
Will Trump White House tear down journal paywalls? Many anxiously await decision - Ankaios
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/will-trump-white-house-tear-down-journal-paywalls-many-anxiously-await-decision
======
dang
Why don't we just wait non-anxiously?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22no%20harm%20in%20waiting%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
Ankaios
Sounds reasonable to me. At the same time, I think articles about potential
new government policies are somewhat different than software release
announcements and the like. It's usually easier to influence government policy
before it's announced than after.

(And I'm not a fan of the "anxiously" in the title, either. :) I considered
trimming off everything after the question mark, but I wasn't sure if that was
kosher.)

------
mirimir
It's amusing that TFA never mentions Sci-Hub, [0] which arguably renders it
all moot.

0) [https://sci-hub.now.sh/](https://sci-hub.now.sh/)

------
quietthrow
To think that a decision like this rests on the whims of the most incompetent
public official (and his cronies/family)in known history of the developed
world is remarkable.

The decision might come out in favor But the point still stands. When we have
public officials that are incompetent everything is just random. In a way it
forces us to break the illusion of how we see the world and exposes the
reality. Life is fragile, we take things for granted and everything is just
random

~~~
meddlepal
Honestly is random all that bad? Should eventually trend towards 50/50
positive/negative which I'd take any day of the week considering how useless
most government is.

